
This temporary site is a placeholder - rbxbx
http://www.shep.ca/
======
gojomo
I don't mind a little whimsy, but this is _the top story_?!? People saw it at
positions 2-30 and thought, _this needs more upvotes and attention_?!?

There are a nearly-infinite number of similarly fanciful digressions on the
web; they have their place. But this is barely more than the 'cute animal
pictures' explicitly discouraged in the HN guidelines.

~~~
lukeqsee
People don't think about, "Let's make this number one" when up-voting. They
think, "Do I like it?" (Or did it help me.)

This has everything it needs to be liked. Does it deserve it? Probably not.
Does it have to? I guess every programmer needs a few laughs in a day.

------
the_rara_avis
I was hoping I would get a "bing!" sound when I pressed J. Sad panda.

------
some1else
Maybe yes, maybe no. It's his fun version of the CV which is really innovative
and creative though.

~~~
umjames
I especially like the "not so boring" Atari 2600 game manual-themed CV.
Pitfall 2, Asteroids, Outlaw, and Berzerk screenshots. That takes me back.

------
svetlins
This reminded me of _why's style! :) For a moment I even thought it is really
him.

~~~
rick_2047
Considering the way he has guarded his identity (if only he wore masks at
conferences) and his zany attitude combined with his sudden disappearance with
not so much as a tweet, I tend to suspect anyone with such art as _why

------
danielsoneg
I have a theory on why his site is not complete yet. :-)

------
nopal
Why is this on hacker news?

~~~
rbxbx
It's interesting marketing, also I like the mockery of future proofing and his
"Ship it!" type attitude (despite his lack of shipping)

Inappropriate?

~~~
RossM
I wouldn't say it's marketing, it's just a fun placeholder with some wit.

~~~
frossie
It made me click all the way through (I laughed at several points) and
impelled me to click on his CV. It is fair to say it was marketing that
achieved its purpose.

~~~
RossM
Well that's fair enough, it might be the way I browse pages but I didn't
notice the CV link which is probably why I think it's just a placeholder :)

------
Julianhearn
It took far too long to load, poor ux.

~~~
xyzzyz
It's 5.5 MB worth of small images. The author has used PNGs while he should
have used JPGs, compressed them badly and coded it so that they all loaded at
once. Poor user experience is often result of poor engineering practices.

edit: also, the CV page won't load in my browser because of the broken markup.
Not the best way to attract employers, if you asked me.

~~~
KingOfB
If his prospective employers were looking for coding skill, I'd agree - but
he's not a coder.

~~~
xyzzyz
To be honest, I didn't bother to check. The broken CV page successfully
repelled me.

------
texasice
It was clever at first but they definitely got carried away.

------
jpcosta
Hi Matt Shepperd, did you get any job offers today? :) Nice website btw

